# Purpose of different barrel length for guides??



## bluewood (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm new to this forum and have never used guides. Thanks to you I was able to purchase a Leigh template adapter for my Ryobi. I purchased a set of brass template guides from Harbor Freight:nono:. After trimming a few 1000's they are centered and fit the Leigh template.
My question: Is there any reason why the barrels protrude at different lengths? I understand the different diameters allow for larger bits, but if my pattern is only a 1/4 or 3/8" thick the larger length barrels are not useable. Do the longer barrels have a use?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

They did.
They were a PC invention.
And the different barrel lengths accommodated their diverse fixturing.
Some of which still exists.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Richard, this is why I recommend the set from Woodcraft where all the guides are the right length for use with 1/4" templates.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

How do I fix these into, say, the base of my plunge router? Bosch 1617.


----------



## bluewood (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks, I will trim these down to 1/4".


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"How do I fix these into, say, the base of my plunge 1617 etc.........."
**********************
With one of these, for example.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Richard, you will want them a small amount under 1/4" so they have clearance, about .230".

Phillip, There are several solutions and Pat's high precision base is one of them. I use the Bosch parts which work with their dust collection adapters. You will find a list of all the 1617 accessories in a sticky thread at the top of our general routing section.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike, what is the title of that sticky. I cannot find it. I know the problem is me but would like to read that thread. 
TIA, Bob


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The template set Mike referred to is on Sale at Woodcraft through Jan 24th.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/35050-bosch-1617evspk-1617evstb.html#post282880


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Mike!:yes4:


----------

